
Smoke from the Camp Fire Forcing Bay Area Schools to Close - mises
https://abc7news.com/list-schools-closed-in-bay-area-due-to-camp-fire-smoke/4678089/
======
gaspoweredcat
maybe im missing something here but why is it that such a devastating fire is
being given a cutesy name? i keep seeing it being referred to as "the camp
fire" which evokes thoughts of toasting marshmallows and singing songs rather
than death and destruction

~~~
dragonwriter
> maybe im missing something here but why is it that such a devastating fire
> is being given a cutesy name?

As I understand, fires in CA are given names almost immediately upon being
designated as incidents (because it aids communications/tracking/incident
management), usually a single word name based on the name of some geographic
feature located near where they started, and different than any other name of
a fire then in active management in the State. Aside from verifying
uniqueness, I suspect the effort that goes into name selection is no more than
looking at a map and grabbing a word from a conveniently located name.

In the case of the Camp Fire, the name comes from Camp Creek Road.

It wasn't massively destructive when it got the name, though that probably
wouldn't have any effect anyway.

